# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  جد أوباما ابن خالتي

## المستحيل المنتظر

*قصص كثير صرنا نسمعها قال شو" الأخ الأسمراني طلع عربي" وبعدين الأخ أبو سمرة " طلع مسلم ..والله انبسطنا كثير على هاي القصص ..
وراحت الأيام وبسرعة الأخبار بتطلع وصار" أوباما حسين" وأبوه ما بقطع فرض صلاة..الله يرحمه ويحسن إليه .. والرحمة جايزة على الميت والحي..
وبعد مانجح "أوباما" إسمعنا عن عائلة في فلسطين( ذبحت ووزعت لحكة للفكراء..كال شووووو عشان أوباما نجح.. ودخل البيت من بابه )...
وبالنهاية طلعوا همه و"أوباما" كرايب من بعيد .. (وكاااال شو بدهم يلموا لمه ويروحوا يزورووووه )...
وبعدين إسمعنا عنا هون في الغور أنه في ختيار وختياره راحوا ع أمريكا يدوروا على إبنهم إلي سافر يجلي صحون من عشرين سنة وما رجع لسه...
ولما شافوا" أوباما" سبحان الله الدم ع الدم  حن..وشبهوا عليه وقالوا هوه ...وبدهم يطالبوا بتحليل دي أن أي..عشان يلموا لحمهم ويرجعوه يسكن معهم بالغور !!
ياحبيبي ياابن خالتي ..
أنا بتذكر خالتي قبل ما تموت كانت تحكي دايماً لستي إلي كمان الله يرحمها عن ابنها أبو سمرة إلي طالع لأبوه ,,إلي كان نفسها تجيبه بس ماصار نصيب وإتجوزت !!!
معقول؟!
كل شيء بيصير والله معقووووول
ليش لأ !
"أوباما يكون ابن خالتي..
ياحبيبي ياابن خالتي..تعااال زورنا!!*

----------


## mylife079

هههههههههههههههههههه

الكل صار يألف من عنده 

اوباما من نفس عيلتنا

شكرا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*هههههههههههههههههه 

له له يا اوباما*

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:

----------


## رامي البطة

اشي حلو والله يعني ممكن بعد شهرين اطلع انا واوباما بلديات

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> اشي حلو والله يعني ممكن بعد شهرين اطلع انا واوباما بلديات


رامي الف مرة حكيتلك لا تيجي في اوباما.....
وانت عارف شو السبب.........
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكوور عالموضوع..........
بس انا بتحسس من هاي السيرة..
لانو في شخص بعزه .......... اصحابي سموه اوباما...
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اااااااخ

ذكرتني ب يوسف 

لانو بشبه اوباما

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عُبادة

> اااااااخ
> 
> ذكرتني ب يوسف 
> 
> لانو بشبه اوباما
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## coconut

اقول لكم 

اوباما شبهي انا

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا قصدي انا شبهو 

 لا ماصرت اعرف مين شبه مين

يووووووووه حد يصحح لي 

هههههههههه

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

طيب ع الحال هيك بكون أنا وأنت ولاد العمة 
هاااا هااا

----------


## The Gentle Man

> طيب ع الحال هيك بكون أنا وأنت ولاد العمة 
> هاااا هااا


ما حدا يجي بقرابتي  :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  كال شو؟

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh
					




شو القصة يامحمد شايفك مبسوط 
ع العموم الله يبسطك يارب 
بس أنا حاس إنه إلك علاقة مع أوباماااا
شو ؟؟؟
طمنا*

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

> ما حدا يجي بقرابتي


*طيب ليش معصب 
ع رآسي أنت وقرايبك ما إحنا  وأوباما قرايب يازلمة....
 نسيت!!!!!*

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

> مشكوور عالموضوع..........
> بس انا بتحسس من هاي السيرة..
> لانو في شخص بعزه .......... اصحابي سموه اوباما...


*ليش بتتحسس الله يسامحك إحنا بندردش بس 
وتحياتي لصاحبك*

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

> كال شو؟


*تحياتي لك مها ...
كثير مشتاقلك... كيف أمورك 
والله شو بدي أعمل طلعنا كرااايب* !!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *طيب ليش معصب 
> ع رآسي أنت وقرايبك ما إحنا  وأوباما قرايب يازلمة....
>  نسيت!!!!!*


كيف ما بدي اعصب 
والكل بيحكي انه بقربلو
لا ترد عليهم
هو بقربلي انا مش هم  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> 



 :Bl (14): 
على مين بتضحك 
 :Bl (14):

----------


## ابن الاردن

:Db465236ff:

----------

